# P0704209 replacement gears for G0704/g0759



## brav65 (Sep 25, 2014)

I ordered a G0759 this week and based on advice posted here I ordered the P0704209 replacement gear from Grizzly.  They are currently out of stock and will have a shipment coming in "November 6, 2014"  I called to confirm with customer service, and they told me that the gears may be in earlier as they are receiving a large shipment in October.  Now is the time to order if you want to have a backup on hand in the event of a failure.


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 25, 2014)

Yea, those 29T gears are the weak link in the power transmission gearing for those mills. Same for my PM. There is also a plastic/fiber gear in the head, but in talking to folks who own G0704/PM25s I've not heard of anyone breaking that one.

The advice to get a few spares is good stuff, because if Griz runs out it could be a while before they see another batch.

Bill


----------



## brav65 (Sep 25, 2014)

wrmiller19 said:


> Yea, those 29T gears are the weak link in the power transmission gearing for those mills. Same for my PM. There is also a plastic/fiber gear in the head, but in talking to folks who own G0704/PM25s I've not heard of anyone breaking that one.
> 
> The advice to get a few spares is good stuff, because if Griz runs out it could be a while before they see another batch.
> 
> Bill




How do you like your PM?  The website shows them in stock, and I am thinking of cancelling my order for the G0759 and ordering a PM25.  I have a call into them to see what it would cost to install one of their DRO's.  The reason I ordered the G0759 was that $500 got a 3 axis DRO installed with warranty.  That seemed like a very good deal of researching aftermarket DRO's.


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 25, 2014)

brav65 said:


> How do you like your PM?  The website shows them in stock, and I am thinking of cancelling my order for the G0759 and ordering a PM25.  I have a call into them to see what it would cost to install one of their DRO's.  The reason I ordered the G0759 was that $500 got a 3 axis DRO installed with warranty.  That seemed like a very good deal of researching aftermarket DRO's.



The PM I have is a good machine, but suffered from the same problems as the Grizzly. The NEW PM25 fixed that with a BLDC motor (much better) and a factory pulley system already on the machine (I bought a aftermarket pulley kit that is having problems). Couple that with what looks like a much better design of the column, specifically the base/column interface, and I came very close to calling Matt to order one.

And Matt stands behind his products. I had a defective column in my previous generation PM25 and Matt promptly replaced it. That was really cool.

If it were me and I was looking for a G0704/PM25 class machine, I'd call Matt at PM in a heartbeat. Just the upgrades in the drive system and column more than make up the slight difference you will have to pay for a DRO system. I bought a DRO-PRO 3-axis glass scale (GS30 scales...good size for a PM25/G0704) for $800. Very good DRO.

The only commercially available pulley upgrade for the G0704 will set you back hundreds of dollars. And I have already priced a 1.5 hp BLDC motor and controller upgrade (digital motor drive) that will set you back another $600.

The math is pretty obvious.  

Bill


----------



## DrRuffleburg (Sep 25, 2014)

I have two replacement gears sitting there waiting on a mill


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 25, 2014)

DrRuffleburg said:


> I have two replacement gears sitting there waiting on a mill



Man, that's just not right. I feel for you Sir. Did you order the 759 or the 704?

Bill


----------



## DrRuffleburg (Sep 25, 2014)

The 759, I ordered a 0752 (variable speed 0602) at the same time and already got it, so he's been keeping me company while we wait on his brother.


----------



## brav65 (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks Bill, I have left a message for PM and sent an e-mail.  Hopefully they will call me tomorrow.  I agree that the belt drive ($375 kit, $100 build, as well as the digital controller) and motor upgrade are great upgrades in addition to the 3 year warranty (very important given the origin of the machine).  I can add a 3 axis DRO for $500 to $700 , so I guess it is a wash except for the warranty.  I to do some gunsmithing and some knifemaking.  I am sure I will find another 101 uses once I have it just like I did when I got my welder.


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Sep 26, 2014)

brav65 said:


> How do you like your PM?  The website shows them in stock, and I am thinking of cancelling my order for the G0759 and ordering a PM25.  I have a call into them to see what it would cost to install one of their DRO's.  The reason I ordered the G0759 was that $500 got a 3 axis DRO installed with warranty.  That seemed like a very good deal of researching aftermarket DRO's.



I just e-mailed PM too. Asked if he would make me a deal on a PM25MV and a 3 axis DRO so I could dump Grizzly.  LoL


----------

